# DirecTV2PC Dual Monitor support



## richardeholder

I've read the poll thread regarding this topic, but have more questions:

Is this simply a technical limitation with the current version of the cyberlink client software.

Or is this as some have suggested, a DRM-related issue more complex than a simply adding dual-monitor support in software?

My wife was actually excited about this feature since she spends a lot of time at her computer during the day. The option to watch recorded programs on her second monitor while she works was a "cool" feature she liked. She watches videos purchased on iTunes quite often this way.


----------



## rahlquist

richardeholder said:


> Or is this as some have suggested, a DRM-related issue more complex than a simply adding dual-monitor support in software?


It is DRM and the general word is it wont be changing from what I have been told. D* just doesn't seem to want to fight this one. So a feature that would be a true boon to the power users is being put off limits by our own quest for power and efficiency.

Irony 101.


----------



## ProfLonghair

My understanding by an attempt at reading between the lines (nobody admits anything) is, it was an oversight/misconsideration at the very beginning, and is more or less so embedded in the code that to fix it would require a rewrite of a large enough proportion that it was deemed not worth it, at least at this time.


----------



## RunnerFL

rahlquist said:


> It is DRM and the general word is it wont be changing from what I have been told.


We were never actually told that it was DRM.

But it does appear that DirecTV isn't going to budge and give us dual monitor support.


----------



## RunnerFL

ProfLonghair said:


> My understanding by an attempt at reading between the lines (nobody admits anything) is, it was an oversight/misconsideration at the very beginning, and is more or less so embedded in the code that to fix it would require a rewrite of a large enough proportion that it was deemed not worth it, at least at this time.


That's how I understand it as well.


----------



## yngdiego

Well if DTV can't support dual monitors, then I flat out will never use it.  

Who at DTV can we complain to?


----------



## rahlquist

RunnerFL said:


> We were never actually told that it was DRM.
> 
> But it does appear that DirecTV isn't going to budge and give us dual monitor support.


OK, maybe I am misinterpreting the simpleness of Toms response to my question which included DRM. http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1850561&postcount=13

But I also had another mod mention in PM that it was DRM related.

So perhaps its code perhaps its DRM, hopefully beyond that someone will create a DLNA capable of playback from the DVR. Tried the one here http://www.conceiva.com/products/mezzmo/default.asp last night birefly and much like the PS3 it 'saw' the DVR although only briefly.


----------



## rahlquist

yngdiego said:


> Well if DTV can't support dual monitors, then I flat out will never use it.
> 
> Who at DTV can we complain to?


One of the mods suggested at one point and official thread complaining on just this subject, maybe its time for it to get created...


----------



## richardeholder

rahlquist said:


> OK, maybe I am misinterpreting the simpleness of Toms response to my question which included DRM. http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1850561&postcount=13
> 
> But I also had another mod mention in PM that it was DRM related.
> 
> So perhaps its code perhaps its DRM, hopefully beyond that someone will create a DLNA capable of playback from the DVR. Tried the one here http://www.conceiva.com/products/mezzmo/default.asp last night birefly and much like the PS3 it 'saw' the DVR although only briefly.


I suspect DirecTV would not publish the specification for their video server and allow others to create competing client solutions. I do understand how this might be abused for remote broadcast outside a person's home, but there must also be technical solutions to address all but the most egregious abusers.

I simply want the convenience of accessing the programs I've recorded at locations in my home where I don't have a TV/DVR, but do have a computer/display.


----------



## richardeholder

rahlquist said:


> One of the mods suggested at one point and official thread complaining on just this subject, maybe its time for it to get created...


I tend to avoid complaint threads because they often digress into distasteful, unproductive and emotional rants. Rather, how can we engage all the respective parties to understand the issues/challenges from everyone's perspective including DirecTV, Cyberlink and representatives supporting/opposing DRM. "Nope, Unlikely," doesn't seem to satisfy our curiosity.


----------



## evan_s

richardeholder said:


> I suspect DirecTV would not publish the specification for their video server and allow others to create competing client solutions. I do understand how this might be abused for remote broadcast outside a person's home, but there must also be technical solutions to address all but the most egregious abusers.
> 
> I simply want the convenience of accessing the programs I've recorded at locations in my home where I don't have a TV/DVR, but do have a computer/display.


It's not up to DirecTV to publish specs because they are using an already established standard. There are a lot of clients that already support this standard they are just missing the encryption portion of the standard that DirecTV uses. Any of the clients that implement the encryption standard should be able to stream content from the boxes just like the DirecTV2PC does. That does include the PS3 as a possible client.


----------



## carl6

The only computer I have that is new/powerful enough to use DirecTV2PC has multiple monitors (3). As a result, D2PC is not a product/service I expect to use. I certainly won't subscribe to it if it becomes a pay service, and that will be the variable that may or may not encourge future multi-monitor support. If, when it comes out of beta they decide to charge for it, and there is not sufficient interest because of lack of multi-monitor support, then it might happen. Otherwise it most likely won't.

It really isn't a big deal for me, as I have 2 TV sets sitting within a couple of feet of my primary PC. It is only a convenience of being able to watch a recording from a another DVR in a remote room. When MRV arrives, that will also provide that capability.

I wonder how many people actually do have more than one monitor. I suspect is is a fairly low percentage overall.

Carl


----------



## hoyty76

Does it not work at all on a dual monitor machine or does it not work on the secondary monitor on a dual monitor machine? I have a countless number of video based appications including security cameras and snapstream enterprise client that work fine on the primary monitor but only show the frame of window on secondary monitor. These apps have no DRM in them it is a limitation of either the overlay surface they are using or directx programming.


----------



## Cmnore

Try Slysoft's AnyDVD-HD. Works great for PowerDVD (Cyberlink software, wink,wink)


----------



## Getteau

richardeholder said:


> I suspect DirecTV would not publish the specification for their video server and allow others to create competing client solutions. I do understand how this might be abused for remote broadcast outside a person's home, but there must also be technical solutions to address all but the most egregious abusers.
> 
> I simply want the convenience of accessing the programs I've recorded at locations in my home where I don't have a TV/DVR, but do have a computer/display.


From what I've read in the CE's, the DVR discovery is broadcast based. So you are limited to non routable LAN access from the start.


----------



## dilligaf

What about virtualization?

One could run VirtualPC, VMWare, or VirtualBox and create an XP or Vista virtual machine. Run the virtual machine on the second monitor and run DirecTV2PC in the virtual machine.

I am not sure how powerful the virtual video cards are and know some of them have trouble with using the 2nd core of a processor.

No time this weekend, but I may play with it next weekend.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

Yup, finally got the software to activate today, and discovered that it's not going to serve the purpose I wanted it for: Gaming on the main monitor, and being able to watch TV on the other, in the computer room that doesn't have a TV. There's really no other point to having it for me. I'm sadly disappointed.


----------



## RunnerFL

hoyty76 said:


> Does it not work at all on a dual monitor machine or does it not work on the secondary monitor on a dual monitor machine?


If you try to view a recording on a multi monitor system you receive an error saying that DirecTV2PC does not support dual monitors. You must disable any monitors other than your primary to use DirecTV2PC.


----------



## Mike_G

I can understand the DRM argument when multiple monitors are in "clone" mode especially on digital connections - those criminal types will be attaching recording devices to the second port.

But I suspect the use case for most of us that have 2 or more monitors is they are configured as extended desktops and we just want to run the application on 1 of the monitors.

I don't know if the software can tell the difference between cloned and extended monitors though.

Mike


----------



## JonW

It's not DRM and there's nothing wrong with "clone mode" either as long as HDCP is working and it can tell that it is in fact two monitors in clone mode. and not a monitor and a recorder. I split the HDMI output of my HR20 to two different TVs. It works great, but the splitter has to support HDCP correctly.

I can run Cyberlink's PowerDvD 7.3 and watch a Blu-ray on my dual monitor configuration just fine. However after installing DIRECTV2PC I can no longer slide the PowerDVD player over to my second monitor and watch on that. I thought I could before. I'm uninstalling right now to see if I can fix it as there are apparently known problems between the Cyberlink apps.


----------



## JonW

After re-install, I still can't play Blu-Ray movies on my second monitor. That might be because it's not "HDCP ready". It's a bit older than my main monitor albeit they're both DVI.

But I can play non-protected video on my second monitor, so perhaps I misremembered.

So it's hard to imagine why the DIRECTV2PC application doesn't have at least the same level of dual monitor support. My goal would be to play video on my second monitor like I can do now with Slingbox. It'd be ok if it was downrezzed since I'd typically have it in a small window, anyway.


----------



## Gweeto

I thought the timing could not have been better this week. Not only did I just pick up two flat screens and a video card, but this DirecTV2PC was released and I was jumping for joy. Now I could watch my recorded shows while working in the office. I even bought a little beefier video card for it.

Then I get the "does not support dual monitors" message. W T F. That's just poor DTV. Why does it matter? And like a previous poster, the only computer I have with enough horse power now has dual monitors. BOOOOOOO

No wonder we can't get stable DVRs. They waste time coding for stupid crap like this.


----------



## schneid

Gweeto said:


> I thought the timing could not have been better this week. Not only did I just pick up two flat screens and a video card, but this DirecTV2PC was released and I was jumping for joy. Now I could watch my recorded shows while working in the office. I even bought a little beefier video card for it.
> 
> Then I get the "does not support dual monitors" message. W T F. That's just poor DTV. Why does it matter? And like a previous poster, the only computer I have with enough horse power now has dual monitors. BOOOOOOO
> 
> No wonder we can't get stable DVRs. They waste time coding for stupid crap like this.


I agree completely. Luckily, I didn't pull the trigger on a bigger faster video card until I tried the software. The software also killed my Skype, WMP, and Sling audio. DirecTV2PC is now gone from my PC.

To what you wanted to do, get a Slingbox.


----------



## Steveo369

I've seen the Poll thread on this site as well, but it's now closed. Chalk me up as another 'power user' for whom D2PC would be VERY useful, but is completely useless until multi-monitor suoport is available. Currently run 2 displays, and have been doing it this way for 4+ years. Once you go dual/multi monitors, you don't go back...

I have no desire to put a TV and receiver or DVR in my home office, but would very much like to be able to stream DVR content over my home network to my computer, while still maintaining at least a full monitor for work. I can do this with nearly any other local playback software, D2PC shouldn't be any different.


----------



## boylan

I'm just adding to the chorus. I was hoping to be able to watch stuff off my DVR while browsing the web on the same PC, but it looks like I can't. If I want to watch anything, I have to disable my second monitor, and then re-enable it when I'm done. Very annoying.

I love the product and have used it when the main TV is being used by someone else at home, but I can never use it on a regular basis if I have to change my video card settings back and forth just for this program.


----------



## ChristopherO

Figured I'd chime in as well. I'm hoping the guys at DTV see enough posters like us and think, "Gee, maybe we really do have critical mass for that feature".

I've been using multiple monitors for years in various permutations since the release-date of XP I'd guess. This had tremendous potential as a reasonable entertainment tool while still being productive. Get some work done in my home office, and stick the software on a secondary (or tertiary) screen while going on about my business.

DirecTV has pretty much removed any chance of effectively multitasking while using the software. It forces you to treat your PC like a TV -- and if I were doing that, why wouldn't I just walk downstairs and use the big screen in the family room?

Overall, I think it's very cool technology with little-to-no actual utility... I would much rather have MRV (given that I have multiple HR-20s and a 1TB drive on my primary unit).


----------



## russdog

ChristopherO said:


> Figured I'd chime in as well. I'm hoping the guys at DTV see enough posters like us and think, "Gee, maybe we really do have critical mass for that feature".


Well, "critical mass" is the problem, isn't it?

I have no data, but I would imagine that the population of folks for whom it's important that it work on dual-monitor setups is a very minuscule portion of the customer base.

I don't think you can win the "critical mass" argument. I'd guess your best hope is that the developers themselves are dual-monitor fans who would like to sneak it in there for their own personal reasons.


----------



## boylan

Well, "critical mass" is only the amount needed to cause a reaction - and we won't know if a small group of people is the critical mass needed to make this chagne happen until DirecTV starts to support dual monitors. 

Are multiple monitor uses a large portion of computer users? No. But when you control for people who have DirecTV, have a DVR, have that DVR networked, have their PC on the network and are willing to install a program to watch shows off their DVR - the proportion of multiple monitor users in that set grows. We're early adopters, exactly the type of people this program would attract.

It's still a small group, but maybe not as minuscule as some might suspect. And if making a little noise might make this program useful for us - that's a small price to pay.


----------



## RunnerFL

Steveo369 said:


> I've seen the Poll thread on this site as well, but it's now closed.


Maybe now that DirecTV2PC is available to the masses a new poll should be started in here.


----------



## Bobcuch

Someone earlier said using a virtual pc... that is the way to do it. I created a virtual pc running XP but only one of my three monitors. Moved the virtual pc to the secondary monitor and it worked perfectly.


----------



## ahartman

Count me as another extended desktop user for whom this software is completely useless. I was very excited until it wouldn't work and I came here looking for solutions. Sorry to say the only solution is to uninstall it...


----------



## boylan

Bobcuch said:


> Someone earlier said using a virtual pc... that is the way to do it. I created a virtual pc running XP but only one of my three monitors. Moved the virtual pc to the secondary monitor and it worked perfectly.


So you run DirecTV2PC inside that Virtual Machine? Cause that'll work just fine for me.


----------



## ahartman

Bobcuch said:


> Someone earlier said using a virtual pc... that is the way to do it. I created a virtual pc running XP but only one of my three monitors. Moved the virtual pc to the secondary monitor and it worked perfectly.


Which VM software are you using? I can't get it to work in VMware (running Vista) - getting an error "DIREVTV2PC cannot stream from the server because the maximum number of transmissions of protected content (three) was reached. Please try again later."

Similar to what others are experiencing trying to use virtual machines.

I'm about done trying to jump thru hoops for this


----------



## boylan

Yeah, I can't get it to work in Virtual PC in Vista either.


----------



## schneid

boylan said:


> Yeah, I can't get it to work in Virtual PC in Vista either.


Thanks! Now I don't need to try.


----------



## Wisegoat

boylan said:


> Yeah, I can't get it to work in Virtual PC in Vista either.


Supposedly the Virtual video cards are not powerful enough to run the software.

I am going to try both VMWare and Virtual PC when I get back from vacation and see what I see.

To all of those that say that multi monitors are a miniscule portion of the population, remember that every single laptop does dual monitors, using the laptop display and a plugged in display. Any laptop that outputs to a monitor should not be able to work. I know very few people that don't have at least 2 monitors. I have 3. The number of people in multi monitor setups are probably at least 25%.


----------



## RehabMan

Wisegoat said:


> To all of those that say that multi monitors are a miniscule portion of the population, remember that every single laptop does dual monitors, using the laptop display and a plugged in display. Any laptop that outputs to a monitor should not be able to work. I know very few people that don't have at least 2 monitors. I have 3. The number of people in multi monitor setups are probably at least 25%.


It works on multi-display capable laptops as long as multiple displays are not in use, so its not a total show stopper...

I think DirecTV just doesn't have its heart in this project... the way they sub-contracted it out... they probably didn't have multimon spec'd and now they'd have to pay cyberlink extra to do the work, so they are just punting, even though they know that its a bad situation. Its not like they could charge any money for this app, so any development cost is pure cost to them. That's just my opinion though...


----------



## Bobcuch

Okay, my apologies.... I installed Virtual PC on my Vista machine. Then I installed the the Virtual PC Additions from the Action menu. I then went into the .vmc file and raised the vram to 16. It worked fine last night when I made my post. (Well "fine" is in the eye of the beholder. Could not get it to go to full screen but was willing to live with that.)
Today it is not working. It errors out. So, I uninstalled everything and did it again. THIS TIME it is giving me the error message about the video card not allowing protected content. 
As I understand it, since you have to go with the virtualized video card in Virtual PC, there is not way to change the video card. Not sure of the options in Vmware so, I would like to know if anyone can get it to work using that. If anyone tries please let us know.
Sorry for the false hope. This is a real bummer that it will not support multiple monitors. That said, I do enjoy being able to watch a recorded show while my wife is watching live tv on the same tv. (Then again, I have Slingbox on my other HR20 so Dtv2pc is not much of a feature.) Guess we can only hope this means MRV is not too far away.


----------



## awalt

Add me to the list that can't run DirectTV2PC because my PC has multiple monitors. Uninstall here we come.

I find it's more common than not that people with high performance desktop PCs these days have multiple monitors. It's a shame that renders this product useless.


----------



## stlmike

I will not use this until multiple monitors are supported.


----------



## marksman

Yeah count me in. I have given it a good college try, but it is not even worth messing with under the current circumstances. I should not have to break the usability of my computer set up to run a piece of software.

As for this change being worthwhile, I suspect if you compared people with multiple monitor setups with thtie tier subscription for DirecTV that you would find the average multi monitor user likely pays above average Directv bills every month. Just a hunch on my part.


----------



## reggie

I'm not sure about others, but I would pay for a 'pro' version that supported multiple monitors. It would fulfill a need so I have no problem paying.


----------



## billsharpe

I guess I have a one-track mind. When I am watching a recorded TV show, that's all I want to do. There's a pause control for when the phone or doorbell rings or for other interruptions.

I've been using computers since 1981 and have never used more than one monitor at a time. Of course, YMMW.


----------



## DirtyPete

stlmike said:


> I will not use this until multiple monitors are supported.


Yep, put this software down as a huge *FAIL* for me as well.

I have absolutely no use for this software if it will not let me pop the video on monitor 2. I have no interest in wasting time in front of my computer when I could be on my comfy couch watching it instead. The point of having it on my computer is that I can be working and watching at the same time.

DirecTV has all but lost my business between this stupidity and the flakeyness of my HR20.


----------



## swsduvall

Sorry, I too won't use it until it supports dual monitors.

Maybe someone can put up a poll so we formalize the vote?

Steve


----------



## tcblack

I'll chime in on this one. I just excitedly downloaded the app and pasted my access code in only to find that I can't watch my recorded news at my dual monitor desktop as I hoped. :-(

No matter how you slice it it's a bad move to restrict it to a single monitor. There's no lack of software and hardware solutions that could record this from a single monitor, you don't need two monitors to break the law here. But you do need two monitors to work and watch at the same time.

Wise up DTV.


----------



## Git

Another dual monitor user. We have four computers in my house, three of them have dual monitors...

This is useless to me until they support dual monitors


----------



## Camelot_One

Not to beat a dead horse, but I'm another who sees this as useless without multiple monitor support. Or I guess the better way to put it would be, useless with multiple monitor BLOCKING. I don't need it to span, hell I'd even be fine if they limited it to the Primary monitor. But to flat out not play just because the computer HAS other monitors is insane. 

In my case the "Primary" monitor is running off its own video card, with the left and right running off a second card. There is absolutely no reason the app shouldn't play back in this situation, other than DirecTV specifically coded it this way.


----------



## boylan

Camelot_One said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but I'm another who sees this as useless without multiple monitor support. Or I guess the better way to put it would be, useless with multiple monitor BLOCKING. I don't need it to span, hell I'd even be fine if they limited it to the Primary monitor. But to flat out not play just because the computer HAS other monitors is insane.
> 
> In my case the "Primary" monitor is running off its own video card, with the left and right running off a second card. There is absolutely no reason the app shouldn't play back in this situation, other than DirecTV specifically coded it this way.


Precisely. I don't mind that it can't span monitors or anything - but to be totally disabled if it detects you run two is beyond frustrating.


----------



## mogulman

I agree. I have never seen an app completely not work because of the multiple monitors.


----------



## jfuchtm

boylan said:


> Yeah, I can't get it to work in Virtual PC in Vista either.


Virtual PC does work in Vista as long as its Business or Ultimate edition., here is a link  to the download.


----------



## dorfd1

I have dual monitor setup too but the setup is a pirmary monitor and tv showing the samething clone setup. my video card is in clone mode. When ever I watch a video it always shows in fullscreen on my tv. Does directv2pc support fullscreen mirroring?


----------



## RunnerFL

dorfd1 said:


> I have dual monitor setup too but the setup is a pirmary monitor and tv showing the samething clone setup. my video card is in clone mode. When ever I watch a video it always shows in fullscreen on my tv. Does directv2pc support fullscreen mirroring?


DirecTV2PC will not play a recording if it detects a second monitor of any sort.


----------



## dorfd1

RunnerFL said:


> DirecTV2PC will not play a recording if it detects a second monitor of any sort.


I do not have a second monitor hooked up I use a tv as the second mmonitor in clone mode.

my setup is I have two monitors connected to a splitter and a tv connect to the svideo out.

Clone mode is both displays show the samething.

windows thinks I have only one monitor hooked up./


----------



## Throckmorton

Hmmm...

I wonder if DirecTV2PC would work with a Matrox Dual Head 2 Go.

It drives dual displays but only appears to be one monitor to the PC.


----------



## Rum Ron

mogulman said:


> I agree. I have never seen an app completely not work because of the multiple monitors.


 Again WTF!!! According to my D* card I have been a member since 01*98. I have put up with many things, but telling me I can not use your software because of my PC configuration is plane foolishness!!! Wake-up D*. Put dual monitor support in or start losing your customers. Or dues 10 yeas mean nothing?


----------



## billsharpe

Rum Ron said:


> Again WTF!!! According to my D* card I have been a member since 01*98. I have put up with many things, but telling me I can not use your software because of my PC configuration is plane foolishness!!! Wake-up D*. Put dual monitor support in or start losing your customers. Or dues 10 yeas mean nothing?


Some of us old folks prefer single tasking and only use one monitor. I've been using computers since the 1970's and never used dual monitors.

Heck, I have enough trouble with PIP trying to watch two football games on one screen :sure:

Chin up, though. DirecTV2PC is still a beta and perhaps it will support dual monitors in a future release.


----------



## flakrat

I have to say that I am unbelievably disappointed in DirecTv, first the fact that I can't trust my HR20 to record 100% of the time, and now DirecTv2PC that won't work if I happen to have multiple monitors?

Good grief, how difficult would it be for them to display the error as a warning "may not function properly on computers with multiple monitors" and then let us continue to try it.

If they don't correct this, I likely won't be using it, as my primary system is multi monitor.


----------



## davel

If I can't use it on the side monitor while I work on the main monitor, it is pointless. I too excitedly dl'd it only to find the lack of multiple monitor support. It went from awesome to totally worthless.


----------



## arnolddeleon

Throckmorton said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I wonder if DirecTV2PC would work with a Matrox Dual Head 2 Go.
> 
> It drives dual displays but only appears to be one monitor to the PC.


It works.


----------



## RookieRick

I'm not sure what behavior they're trying to prevent, but I think it's clear form this forum that one behavior they ARE preventing is USE OF THEIR SOFTWARE. Like others, I don't plan to use this unless and until I can do so without having to go in and turn off pieces of my computer.


----------



## Jim Fox

So no one has found a good fix for this ? I tired disabling my 2nd monitor then turning it back on after I started playback but when I did that it stopped.

I have looked for drivers and software that hide the 2nd monitor from windows programs but didnt come up with anything. I can watch blu ray movies, play games, anything except use this one program.

Its dumb to have to turn off one monitor just to use this program, then turn it back on and then all your icons have changed places.


----------



## Throckmorton

Jim Fox said:


> Its dumb to have to turn off one monitor just to use this program, then turn it back on and then all your icons have changed places.


Absolutely!

The only way this is even useful on a PC (to me) is to work _while_ having something playing.


----------



## inkahauts

There is no way around it at this time.. Doesn't mean that won't change in the future, but we have seen no signs of them trying to make it work with dual monitors, yet.. We do know they are aware that is a feature that is wanted...


----------



## xyvyx

got all excited about this. I finally jumped onto the DIRECTV2PC bandwagon and BAM.... I have no idea how to function anymore w/o multiple monitors. Even got my 70 year-old dad hooked onto the dual-screen setup. This is nuts. 

I've already got FIOS internet, the only reason i'm still on D* is because I foolishly got stuck in a contract when buying a 2nd receiver. Gonna look into a workaround, though. I could do a virtual machine (via. hyper-V), but I'd rather not... I want this to work like it should.


----------



## inkahauts

xyvyx said:


> got all excited about this. I finally jumped onto the DIRECTV2PC bandwagon and BAM.... I have no idea how to function anymore w/o multiple monitors. Even got my 70 year-old dad hooked onto the dual-screen setup. This is nuts.
> 
> I've already got FIOS internet, the only reason i'm still on D* is because I foolishly got stuck in a contract when buying a 2nd receiver. Gonna look into a workaround, though. I could do a virtual machine (via. hyper-V), but I'd rather not... I want this to work like it should.


It works like it is designed to at this time.... I blame Hollywood!


----------



## dodge boy

lawnmowerdeth said:


> Yup, finally got the software to activate today, and discovered that it's not going to serve the purpose I wanted it for: Gaming on the main monitor, and being able to watch TV on the other, in the computer room that doesn't have a TV. There's really no other point to having it for me. I'm sadly disappointed.


You could either put a TV in the computer room or add another computer...

I have 2 desktops and a TV in mine plus a laptop that floats around everywhere.


----------



## CCarncross

xyvyx said:


> I want this to work like it should.


It works exactly as it should and was designed to. This is also very similar to how directx works where your video usually will only play on the primary display.


----------



## Throckmorton

CCarncross said:


> It works exactly as it ... was designed to.


Then "design flaw" would seem to be a reasonable compromise. "Should" is more a matter of your opinion. Others would differ.


----------



## CCarncross

In this case the design flaw would be with how Windows deals with Directdraw and DRM and that type of thing.


----------



## Throckmorton

CCarncross said:


> In this case the design flaw would be with how Windows deals with Directdraw and DRM and that type of thing.


Uh, no, not so much. I'm talking about the design flaw in DirecTV2PC here.

If it is performing as requred then the requirements are flawed. There is no technical reason why it can't run fine on a multiple-monitor system.


----------



## veryoldschool

Throckmorton said:


> Uh, no, not so much. I'm talking about the design flaw in DirecTV2PC here.
> 
> If it is performing as requred then the requirements are flawed. There is no technical reason why it can't run fine on a multiple-monitor system.


 Has someone missed the "beta" tag.
Maybe in a future release it will change.


----------



## Wisegoat

xyvyx said:


> got all excited about this. I finally jumped onto the DIRECTV2PC bandwagon and BAM.... I have no idea how to function anymore w/o multiple monitors. Even got my 70 year-old dad hooked onto the dual-screen setup. This is nuts.
> 
> I've already got FIOS internet, the only reason i'm still on D* is because I foolishly got stuck in a contract when buying a 2nd receiver. Gonna look into a workaround, though. I could do a virtual machine (via. hyper-V), but I'd rather not... I want this to work like it should.


You will not be able to use Hyper-V. No sound card in the VM. You will have to use VirtualPC or VMWware Workstation. None of the server VM products (AFAIK) have sound cards.

I don't know how good the VM will work, due to using a generic video card as the emulated display.


----------



## Throckmorton

I've tried it in an MS VPC and it didn't work but I don't remember why off hand.


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> It works like it is designed to at this time.... I blame Hollywood!


Why blame Hollywood? This restriction has nothing to do with a Hollywood mandate. If that were the case my man DVD playing programs would have to have the same restriction along with Windows Media Player, Nero's Player, etc.


----------



## RunnerFL

CCarncross said:


> In this case the design flaw would be with how Windows deals with Directdraw and DRM and that type of thing.


I disagree... It's written into DirecTV2PC to not support a multiple monitor setup and has nothing to do with how Windows handles anything.


----------



## greanias

Resurrecting a thread that is a bit dated, but my searching elsewhere show that the latest version supports dual monitors on Win7 (and apparently Vista works) now.

Likely the posters here know that, so I'll say this is for the folks who came in on this late (as I did) via a forum search.


----------



## boylan

Yes, and a big thanks to all those who fixed this problem. Now I can use it on my office PC setup without having to disable a monitor. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Guindalf

boylan said:


> Yes, and a big thanks to all those who fixed this problem. Now I can use it on my office PC setup without having to disable a monitor.
> 
> Thanks again!


How?

I have just upgraded to Win 7 and have a dual monitor setup. I downloaded the latest version of DirecTV2PC and still get the error message and nothing plays.


----------



## veryoldschool

Guindalf said:


> How?
> 
> I have just upgraded to Win 7 and have a dual monitor setup. I downloaded the latest version of DirecTV2PC and still get the error message and nothing plays.


Look here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165127


----------



## Guindalf

veryoldschool said:


> Look here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165127


Downloading now - thanks. I'll let you know if it worked.


----------



## Guindalf

Wonderful! thanks for your help. Working perfectly.


----------



## Doug Brott

Since Dual Monitors are now supported, let's move on to the discussion threads for DIRECTV2PC ..


----------

